# TTOC Committee nominations - anyone seen anything posted?



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Got the club email in tonight talking about EvenTT, the Saturday drive, etc and the Committee Nomination for the voting on of next years Committee, and how the nominations have been poorly advertised and the deadline for nominations has passed but would be extended to this Friday 17th July.



TTOC Newsletter said:


> The deadline for nominations for committee positions has now passed, however we feel that we have not advertised this adequately to allow members to consider this. With that in mind we are extending the nomination period until midnight on Friday 17th July - that's this coming Friday! Standing for a committee position is open to all current members who want to help in the running and management of the Club.


So I went and looked at the OC website and looked under pretty much all the sections (even doing a search) and couldn't find even one post asking for 2015 nominations! (you'd expect it to be a sticky right at the very top!?!)

(Re: searches, I searched 'nomination' and got 14 hits, the most recent being from Feb 2015 about Jess joining the Committee; 'Nominations' came up with 62, the most recent about the 2014 elections. So nothing about this year)

Any who, has anyone seen anything on this? Could you post a link to it? I can't find anything for it at all :?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'd suggest checking your emails for the 25th of June it's clearly there on that email.......

J
Xx


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

So why only ask for nominations in an emails that some members are going to read, some just glance at, and others delete without bothering to read at all?

Extending a deadline to something people don't know about? Surely something as important as Committee nominations should be advertised on the TTOC's own website?
It's almost like they don't want to publicise it in case they get nominations from others to stand which would upset the status quo!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

The % of those that read that email surpasses your argument, find a bone and go and chew on it 

J
Xx


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

How do you know how many actually read the email? You can't? Only how many are sent out.

But fair play to the Committee - the best way to get re-elected is obviously to stand unopposed, and the best way to stand unopposed is for as few people to know about the nominations as possible.

But just for everyone to be clear on this then - 


TTOC Email said:


> Each candidate must be nominated by a current member and that nomination must be seconded by a separate current member. Two current committee members are not standing for re-election so there will be no incumbent for the positions of Club Secretary and Rep Secretary. Nominations must be sent via email (by midnight on Friday 17th) to [email protected] and the person nominating or seconding a candidate must include their full name and membership number. In addition, the candidate must submit a brief statement.


Democracy in action! And every member should exercise their right to vote.

At least some more of us who didn't read the email know this now...


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm not arguing - I'm just not satisfied with the way things are run and want it improved. As a paying member I have a right to express an opinion - they took my money, they can listen to what I (or anyone else for that matter) has to say.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> How do you know how many actually read the email? You can't? Only how many are sent out.


You obviously have a lack of understanding on how email news letters work..........much like most of your posts, well done you 

J
xx


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Please explain then - I'm sure we'd all like to learn how companies/organisations know if an email is opened/read. 
(Maybe ill just delete those ppi emails before opening them first next time)


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Any who, has anyone seen anything on this? Could you post a link to it? I can't find anything for it at all :?


No, No and you can't find it because it's not there.

The humans on the committee have failed to make a post about the election of committee on the TTOC forum. There is no nefarious intent such as you allege here, _"It's almost like they don't want to publicise it in case they get nominations from others to stand which would upset the status quo!"_ On the contrary, there are committee positions that need to be filled so it is not in our interest to fail to maximise attention to this at AGM time. 
It's not an excuse but we must all fit TTOC tasks around busy lives and jobs and there has been a great deal of 'behind the scenes' TTOC stuff going on in recent weeks. The huge job of migrating shop and membership data to a new data base is just one of those.

We have tried to address our failure by the proven most effective way of contacting members, which is the email/newsletter. The new data base allows us to see exactly how many members have seen the email and that number comfortably exceeds that of post reads on the forum. 
Like many clubs, and I look back over 8 years on this point, turn out for the AGM has always been very small; as is the number of people prepared to stand for and carry out the duties associated with committee positions.

Others often default to the easiest job in the world, that of finding fault with something that someone else has (or has not) done - or inventing conspiracies where there are none.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

brittan said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> > or inventing conspiracies where there are none.


Where's Mulder and Skully when you need them?

J
xx


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Lollypop86 said:


> Where's Mulder and Skully when you need them?
> 
> J
> xx


Coming back! X-Files head honcho Chris Carter is making a new series with Gillain Anderson and David Duvanchovy reprising their rolls [smiley=vulcan.gif]



brittan said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> > Any who, has anyone seen anything on this? Could you post a link to it? I can't find anything for it at all :?
> ...


Thanks for the reply - it's understandable if people are busy, but for a fundamental function of any club or organisation not to post something on a democratic process such as Committee nominations is 'unusual'. Especially if there are two vacant posts to fill. I hope the elections go well and honest, decent people get to steer the club in future.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

You have no interest in the club anymore, your no longer a member, the only intrest you have is making trouble, griding your axe. You have been told by others how bad your coming across, seems your not getting the message.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorry, but I am still a member, right up until 31st July, so as far as I can see it I'm still entitled to have a say in how the club's run and voice an opinion on it.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I didn't have a problem, I received the info and nominated Andy for his position. 

Nyxx is also pretty much spot on with everything he stated Martin I just don't get why you keep acting like this.

If I wanted to be a prick I could start banging on about how certain car forum owners havent paid me the BBQ sponsorship money owed weeks ago from the Rolling Road do I organized but I don't want to come across a prick so I keep quiet because I know it will be sorted "eventually" and I'm not interested in cheap point scoring


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Sorry, but I am still a member, right up until 31st July, so as far as I can see it I'm still entitled to have a say in how the club's run and voice an opinion on it.


Martin,
All you did there was confirm what I said.

"Am leaving this club but before I go"......._get me axe out_....

Lets take this opportunity of you leaving to start a fresh as of today. No more axe grinding. What does that sound like?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

jamman said:


> I didn't have a problem, I received the info and nominated Andy for his position.
> 
> Nyxx is also pretty much spot on with everything he stated Martin I just don't get why you keep acting like this.
> 
> If I wanted to be a prick I could start banging on about how certain car forum owners havent paid me the BBQ sponsorship money owed weeks ago from the Rolling Road do I organized but I don't want to come across a prick so I keep quiet because I know it will be sorted "eventually" and I'm not interested in cheap point scoring


They never got food off me unless paid in advance James hehe


----------

